# get together on the costa del sol!



## robandjess (Mar 13, 2011)

Are there any "get togethers" going on down on the costa soon?


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

How soon is soon ?
I believe that MCC are organising a rally at Humilladero (inland Costa del Sol) late June early July, but that of course is for their own membership some of whom, I guess, may be MHers from here who will tell you more.

See the link below for the proposed venue.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10139


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hi both and welcome to the forum. Not much consolation but you just missed out on a great meet up at Denia. We are still down in Fortuna at the moment and should be passing by that way after the Royal Wedding has been digested. There was talk of another meet up later in the summer when Ruben gets his new venture at Calpe off the ground. He did say he would post info on here as soon as it's finalised so watch this space. Most also wanted a repeat next year at about the same time.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi robandjess and welcome to MHF.
If you are travelling down to anywhere near us (Alicante area) pm me and maybe we can meet up. We are meeting with members Aivlis on Wed night as they are over from the UK. They will be coming with us to see a superb entertainer who will be booked for the next MHF meet. Regarding the meet at Denia have a look at photos here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=120465


----------



## robandjess (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Seems we missed the meeting in Denia at the beginning of April....only saw it posted yesterday!?! so that will teach me to look more often. We are new to the motorhome scene and have not long joined the MHF forum. We have been down here in Spain with the camper since buying it at the end of March and the miserable weather here in the last week has got us both really fed up. This is why we were hoping a meeting of like minded spirits would cheer us all up. Well the sun has come out today and the ground is drying up so things are looking a little brighter today. We are not far from Humilladero in Valle de Abdalajis which is just south of Antequera. It is a beautiful spot and is right on the edge of the natural park and free flying sites for paragliding and hang-gliding. There are plenty of places you can park up and it is quiet. You can just enjoy the wonderful scenery..especially when the sun comes out. If anyone is interested or wants any more info just shout out.
Cheers
Rob and Jess


----------



## robandjess (Mar 13, 2011)

*camping at Valle de Abdalajis*

Forgot to mention if anyone interested...this weekend Abdalajis has its anual "romeria" which is when they take the icon from the church in the village to Malaga with a convoy of painted wagons (pulled by horses or tractors)and then make their way back to the village. They do this over a few days stopping in Alora on Saturday night and finishing for a big barbeque on Sunday at the foot of the mountain. If the weather is good it is a good day out with dancing, music, eating and drinking, if anyone is in the area. Also this place where they park up all the caravans for the romeria is open all year and has toilets and lots of covered barbeque stoves for outdoor cooking. The village is keen to promote tourism and welcomes visitors and this barbeque area is a great place to stop over and is free!!!


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like a good place you are at. It's a little further south than we are heading this trip. If you get a couple of minutes pop a quick review in the campsite reviews and others will no doubt call and try it. You will need the GPS co ords and it does keep it in the family as it is only for members.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry to rub salt etc.. but the meet at Denia was so good I am already trying to organise myself for next year and I don't usually organise past tomorrow so that will tell you!

For those of us who need this sort of information.. and Ken you know who I mean, Easter Sunday 2012 is 8 April (googled it this morning. Hah!) Don't know whether that is a relevant factor or not but in any case it is interesting. And I hope that Dire Straits man can play "Why aye Man!" even if he wouldn't have Jimmy Nail as a backing singer. :lol: 

Sal

Edited: Thought for the day.... this thread could be renamed Denia/Calpe Meet 2012!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Sally n Don
Tomorrow I should have 4 MH facts members coming with us to see and hear our entertainer friend I expect them to think he is brilliant and they never seen anyone like him,and if they do , this time I will persuade him to perform for us. He is so popular he gets lots of work without travelling but I think I will be able to get him "on the road again" as Willie Nelson says. He will have to miss his regular Wed night slot but the owners of the venue are friends so I will get them a replacement. I wonder what the 30% of members who dropped out and the 3 that didn't even bother to tell me think when they read all the positive posts about Denia. For certain those that came this year get notified first for next year. I can still picture Rosemary (mrs Snail) peddling away from that roundabout in the wrong direction, Didn't we all just know how to have a good time


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Sally n Don
Tomorrow I should have 4 MH facts members coming with us to see and hear our entertainer friend I expect them to think he is brilliant and they never seen anyone like him,and if they do , this time I will persuade him to perform for us. He is so popular he gets lots of work without travelling but I think I will be able to get him "on the road again" as Willie Nelson says. He will have to miss his regular Wed night slot but the owners of the venue are friends so I will get them a replacement. I wonder what the 30% of members who dropped out and the 3 that didn't even bother to tell me think when they read all the positive posts about Denia. For certain those that came this year get notified first for next year. I can still picture Rosemary (mrs Snail) peddling away from that roundabout in the wrong direction, Didn't we all just know how to have a good time


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Ken, have you seen the number of views the thread and the photos have had?
Sal


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes but those bloody long distance WiFi boosters are beating me 2-1
Of course if someone else wants to take over and do the next one I dont mind I can even lend a hand


----------

